# das GWH und seine Bewohner



## Eva-Maria (1. Juni 2012)

Im neu errichteten GWH stehen jetzt kübelweise Gemüsesorten, u.a. Tomaten, Paprika, Auberginen, etc.
Heute habe ich mal eine wunderschöne Auberginenblüte fotografiert
 

und die erste grüne Paprika, 4 - 5 mm groß momentan abgelichtet.
 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die exotischen Tomatensorten und deren Blüten...


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Liebe Eva-Maria!

Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass Auberginen so hübsche Blüten haben. Die Blüten erinnern mich an Borretschblüten. Ich bin ja gespannt auf die Früchte, die Du ernten wirst!  
Ich habe übrigens heute einen Peperonistrauch gepflanzt...
Mal schaun...

Grüße von Bambus Mami


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
hast Du auch eine Gesamtansicht evtl. außen *und* innen vom GWH und ein paar Details zu Größe und Hersteller. 
Ich hab vor einigen Wochen (wohl zu früh) zwei Chili-Pflanzen am Haus raus gepflanzt...
Die würden sich unter Glas sicher auch wohler fühlen...
Kristin, habt ihr auch ein GWH?

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Pammler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Ein Holz GWH wäre mein Traum, das sich selber gießt, da ich manchmal 14 Tage nicht im Garten bin und in Frühjahr noch seltener. Gibbet sowas was bezahlbar ist oder was zu selberbauen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Moin zusammen!
Insgesamt knapp 7 qm, erstanden in der Bucht für unter 200 Euro.... man muß halt Geduld haben.
Sonntagnacht bieten die wenigsten mit 
Bilder, na klar

Ein frostsicherer Boden ist für ein gut funktionierendes GWH schon wichtig,
Bodenablauf Wasser sollte eingebaut werden,
Strom und Wasser ins GWH gelegt werden.
 

das GWH in der Ansicht - wichtig: gute belüftet durch aufstellbare Fenster, wir haben 4
 

GöGa hat eine Beregnungsanlage eingebaut, die über einen Computer gesteuert wird und 2x tgl. tröpfchenweise das Wasser in die Kübel gibt... man muß ausprobieren, wie lange es jeweils laufen soll... man will die Pflanzen ja nicht absaufen lassen 
   

   

Torsten, Holz-GWH... ob das klappen würde???
Durch die ständige Feuchtigkeit im GWH, stelle ich mir zumindest vor, würd's recht schnell schimmeln und erschwerend hinzu käme, daß Du gar nicht genügend Licht im Innern hättest.
Oder würdest Du nur die Teile, die z.B. in unserem GWH aus Alu sind, aus Holz haben wollen???
Erklär' bitte mal, was genau ich mir da vorstellen soll


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Vielen Dank für die prompte Lieferung! 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Insgesamt knapp 7 qm, erstanden in der Bucht für unter 200 Euro....
> Bilder, na klar
> 
> ...



Das ist ja eine tolle Anlage.

Danke besonders für deine ausführliche Beschreibung. Dann weiß ich jetzt, wonach ich Ausschau halten muss und worauf zu achten ist.

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Gratuliere, Eva-Maria!

Und vor allem ein ganz großes Kompliment an den GöGa, für die solide und professionelle Arbeit!!!!!! 
Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Spätsommer gespannt!!!!!!! Was und in welchen Mengen ihr erntet....

@Tim: Nein, wir haben kein GWH. Passt nicht in unseren Garten......
Ich hab nur heimlich Gemüsepflanzen in einem Bereich gepflanzt, wo sie mein Mann nicht erkennt...


----------



## Pammler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> GöGa hat eine Beregnungsanlage eingebaut, die über einen Computer gesteuert wird und 2x tgl. tröpfchenweise das Wasser in die Kübel gibt... man muß ausprobieren, wie lange es jeweils laufen soll... man will die Pflanzen ja nicht absaufen lassen



geht sowas auch ohne Computer vlt. mit ner Zeitschaltuhr. Darf aber nicht mit Batterien gehn, muß 240V sein, weil ich immer vergesse die Batterien zu wechseln oder die Akkus zu laden. Ne Regenwasserpumpe, die sich kurz einschaltet, da wäre aber die Zeitschltuhr ungeeignet. Ich müsste das Wasser aus den Regenwassertanks nehmen. Es ist keine Wasserleitung dort vorhanden.
Vlt. hat ja wer ne Idee.


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

Hallo Torsten ,

so könnte es funzen:

 



Magnetventil:
http://www.magnetventile-shop.de/?IDkw=Magnetventil

Micro-Drip-System:
http://www.gardena.com/de/water-management/micro-drip-irrigation-system/


das Micro-Drip-System hab ich auch bei mir im GWH - die Batterie( 9V Akku) hält immer für den ganzen Sommer


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: das GWH und seine Bewohner*

moin zusammen,
es geht vorwärts.... die Pflanzen im GWH starten durch...
Mini-Schlangengurken und erste Tomaten, groß wie Perlen, 
hängen an den Pflanzen.
   

Blüte einer großen Fleischtomate


----------

